# clayton 7.1 wood furnace questions



## fwilwol (Mar 14, 2014)

i have a clayton 7.1 and i have it installed now and running. one question is do i need to have the electronic damper plugged in? when i plug mine in it just keeps cycling and opening and closing.


----------



## Owen1508 (Apr 16, 2014)

From what you are saying I believe you have a model with the control board and not the honeywell limit controls.  If that is the case then sounds as if the board is bad.  They are not made anymore and what is left is high priced and old/ sometimes junk.  If you would want to use the induced draft on this furnaces it would be cheaper and easier to switch to the 16DIKL.  It comes with a new induction motor/limit control and fan center plus all the wiring.  It is not needed to operate the furnace.  It mainly helps (when working in conjuction with a thermostat) to raise the temp of the firebox if you need more heat.  It could also be that is missing parts (IE thermostat).  I can e-mail you a wiring diagram if you'd think it would help you.


----------

